# Hi to everybody



## Oguz Babacan (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi. 
I'm from Turkey, living in Istanbul. I'm an engineer and retired recently. I have a machine shop at home, and interested in cnc machining and ship modeling.


----------



## Janger (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi Oguz
Welcome to the forum and Canada! You'll have to come and visit. Got any CNC gear at home? Let's see....
John


----------



## Alexander (Jun 27, 2016)

Welcome. Thanks for joining!  Hope to see one of your projects soon


----------

